# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Last van zweetvoeten

## wil1999

Heeft iemand voor mij de oplossing? Heb er nl nogal last van zweetvoeten en die stinken dan best wel. 
Heb wel 's dit geprobeerd:
http://www.emmenmode.nl/images/pedicare_gr.jpg
en dat werkt op zich best aardig. Maar misschien heeft iemand tips voor
producten die nog beter werken?

----------


## No Sweat

Probeer eens de cederhouten inlegzolen van No Sweat: http://www.nosweat.nl
Zelf had ik ook altijd last van zweetvoeten, nu niet meer!

----------


## edwin370

*















































































































































































































































































































Ik heb de OPLOSSING Nu wil ik HET GEHEIM met jullie delen. Stel je voor NIET langer meer schamen voor je extreme zweten. En je zelfvertrouwen neemt toe. Maak je DROMEN waar met dit product. Het is een crème. Zalf is eenvoudig en DOELTREFFEND in een potje van 30 ml. Er staat wereld patent op dit product. Na slechts 4 dagen moet je merken of het help of niet. NA 10 dagen NIET GOED GELD TERUG GARANTIE.Welke winkel geeft dat ? NIET 1 . 4 dagen achterelkaar DUN opbrengen daarna om de 10 dagen. website http://zalftegentranspiratie.jimdo.com google zoeken ILAZPO

Bestellen per Email [email protected]

ERG zuinig in gebruik zelf doe ik er 6 tot 7 maanden mee. ALS dit niet helpt , dan heb je een probleem. Daarom geef ik de bikkelharde GARANTIE . Voel je na 4 dagen niets , geld terug. Edwin370 







*

----------

